# Loan Arrears



## SARAHL (27 Mar 2008)

Hey There,
Just looking for some advise really.
I have a bank loan with BOI for 22k since last Jan 07 deposit on a house, car etc, repayments are 555 each month, they were never a problem but  I missed them in Jan and feb of this month as we had a death in the family.
Spoke to a lady in dublin in Feb and asked her was it ok once I was paid in March to pay 200 off the arrears and change the payment date from 25th to 29th as i get paid on 29th( New Job) she said no problem so I wrote to my branch and asked the to change the date to 29th which i can see online that they have done, however today i received a letter saying i was in breach of conduct and that i had 21 days to repay the full amount.
I am totally confused as I would have taught that I have not missed this months payment yet, which will be there to met the direct debit on 29th. I had all intentions of lodging another 200 into the account to catch up on the arrears. but now i do not know what to do.

Any shed any light for me ???


----------



## mercman (27 Mar 2008)

I have heard of a number of similar instances in the last few months. You had a genuine reason, advised them of your dilemma and agreed to facilitate you. Then they reverse the decision. Well in my opinion I think it is time to start shopping for another Bank. If they stab you in the back once they will do it again and again. For the past five years up to 5 months ago, Banks have been throwing money at customers. Now because the Banks have got hit in property, they think all of us should pay for their mistakes.


----------



## SARAHL (27 Mar 2008)

i havent a hope of coming with that amount of money in 3 weeks, i wasnt aware there was an issue last conversation with the bank was it was ok to pay the arrears slowly and to change the date, should i go ahead anad lodge this months payment tomorrow as they obvouisly think i am now in 3 months arrears


----------



## Dee101 (27 Mar 2008)

I would give the bank a call. This letter you got is a fairly standard one they send to people when payments go into arrears. However you explained your situation to them and they agreed to let you catch up on the arrears and carry on as normal. It could be the case that the person you spoke to did not pass the message on to the relevant department - if you just spoke to someone in the branch, they would need to pass this on to the debt recovery department . I would ring them and clear things up with them. Don't worry about them seeking the full balance, they won't go that far


----------



## SARAHL (27 Mar 2008)

Thanks Dee, nervous wreck here worrying.. i have e-mailed them since this evening so i will await a reply thanks again, oh why do we do this to ourselves, deffo buying a loot ticket tomorrow


----------



## steph1 (27 Mar 2008)

Dont get into a state worrying.  They should take into account that you went to the trouble of contacting them and explaining the situation.  

Hope you win the 'loot' tomorrow


----------



## Dee101 (27 Mar 2008)

No probs Sarah, hope I put your mind at ease a little. I know there's nothing worse than money worries and but honestly its nothing to be getting yourself into a state over, it'll be sorted, take care


----------



## SARAHL (1 Apr 2008)

Thanks for all the advice, spoke to the bank and the letter should have only requested the arrears, i have paid €500 extra off it today so that leaves €497 so will lodge that next week. thank god its sorted thanks for everything.. no drinkies for me this weekend


----------

